# module_register: xxxx already exists!



## everypot (Oct 22, 2009)

What's wrong? How to clear these error codes? 


```
FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 #0: Thu Sep 17 20:45:19 UTC 2009                              
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC                 
[B]module_register: module re/miibus already exists!  [/B]                           
Module re/miibus failed to register: 17                                       
[B]module_register: module pci/re already exists! [/B]                               
Module pci/re failed to register: 17
```


----------



## jnr (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks as though your system is trying to load re (and miibus, by extension) as modules when they are already compiled into your kernel. Annoying, but harmless.

Do you have

```
re_load="YES"
```
in your /boot/loader.conf, by chance?


----------



## everypot (Oct 24, 2009)

jnr said:
			
		

> It looks as though your system is trying to load re (and miibus, by extension) as modules when they are already compiled into your kernel. Annoying, but harmless.
> 
> Do you have
> 
> ...



No. But I have 
	
	



```
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
```
 in rc.conf.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 26, 2009)

The warning isn't something harmful, though I can see how it is annoying, so please post the entire contents of /etc/rc.conf & /boot/loader.conf.


----------

